

Own a Shape - rglover
http://interuserface.net/2011/06/own-a-shape/

======
pedalpete
I disagree with this. Would anybody be able to identify the shape associated
with the brand without the brand logo being shown as well?

Though shape and color combined may hint at the brand, owning a shape is
extremely challenging. There are only so many shapes to go around, hence the
attempt to differentiate the RIM roundrect to the Apple roundrect.

Where does HP use the circle? It's in it's logo. Is it used elsewhere in HP
interfaces?

